# 30's Rollfast?



## mazdaflyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Any ideas on the actual year of this bike? The wheels are 27" of newer vintage. the rear hub is a Morrow skiptooth , a transplant?  The fenders appear to be polished stainless steel.  I've seen a similar configuration badged as an Elgin and listed as a 30's bike and another as a Harley Davidson.


----------



## bud poe (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd say it could be as early as 1920, Same frame/chainguard/skirtguard is offered in HD's 1920 Bicycle Catalog...
www.blackdotmetalwerks.com[/URL]


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 11, 2010)

I think the stainless fenders were more of a 30s thing. I checked Classic Bicycle News' Rollfast book, and they show a 1934 lineup with the model 106 women's looking near identical to yours. The '36 line was all ballooners. I'd guess the 28"ers were still available in 35. It doesn't mention stainless fenders actually, shows 'enameled to match', but there's a deluxe men's on the cover page that has the ss! I have a men's Rollfast from that era, and it has the ss fenders.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 12, 2010)

bud poe said:


> I'd say it could be as early as 1920, Same frame/chainguard/skirtguard is offered in HD's 1920 Bicycle Catalog...
> www.blackdotmetalwerks.com[/URL]





There is a Harley Davidson bike that shows up in "OldRoads.com" archive web site when doing a 20's-30's search that appears to match the catalog illustration.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 12, 2010)

This bike was produced by H.P. Snyder and while the frame is indeed very similar (the curvature of the down tubes and placement of the 2 braces is not identical) to the one pictured in the Harley catalog it is not the same bicycle. The Harley was produced for HD by Davis and differences would be more obvious if the two bicycles could be viewed live and side by side.

This bike has a frame pattern that Snyder produced for many years, first as a single tube model and then, in 1934 and 1935, as either a balloon or single tube bike. The later bikes generally have wider spaced stays in the rear to be able to accommodate either wheel size so that may help date the bike as pre-1934 or a 1934-35 model. Unfortunately, the Snyder serial number patterns have not yet been decoded to the degree that they will easily date this bike. As Adam noted the S.S. fenders probably mean the bike is from the thirties rather than the twenties. 

If you post a picture of the bike from the back it may clear up the stay width question and if you post the serial number it will be additional information toward decoding these serial numbers.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 12, 2010)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I think the stainless fenders were more of a 30s thing. I checked Classic Bicycle News' Rollfast book, and they show a 1934 lineup with the model 106 women's looking near identical to yours. The '36 line was all ballooners. I'd guess the 28"ers were still available in 35. It doesn't mention stainless fenders actually, shows 'enameled to match', but there's a deluxe men's on the cover page that has the ss! I have a men's Rollfast from that era, and it has the ss fenders.




An Elgin shows up on the 'OldRoads.com" site in the 30's-40's archive area that appears quite similar.  Thanks for the info on the Rollfast catalog, I'll check it out. 
My bike has been repainted blue at some time and the wheels changed out.  The back wheel does have a Morrow hub.  Hints of red paint show up under the blue on frame and chainguard with some white on the head tube and downtubes. The SS fenders have two red stripes at the center. I'll clean this one up, may repaint toward an original scheme. Will probably retain the the 27" wheels pending paint outcome, might re-wheel with 700c as there are more tire options. Found some 27x1-3/8 tires for it as of now.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 12, 2010)

RMS37 said:


> This bike was produced by H.P. Snyder and while the frame is indeed very similar (the curvature of the down tubes and placement of the 2 braces is not identical) to the one pictured in the Harley catalog it is not the same bicycle. The Harley was produced for HD by Davis and differences would be more obvious if the two bicycles could be viewed live and side by side.
> 
> This bike has a frame pattern that Snyder produced for many years, first as a single tube model and then, in 1934 and 1935, as either a balloon or single tube bike. The later bikes generally have wider spaced stays in the rear to be able to accommodate either wheel size so that may help date the bike as pre-1934 or a 1934-35 model. Unfortunately, the Snyder serial number patterns have not yet been decoded to the degree that they will easily date this bike. As Adam noted the S.S. fenders probably mean the bike is from the thirties rather than the twenties.
> 
> If you post a picture of the bike from the back it may clear up the stay width question and if you post the serial number it will be additional information toward decoding these serial numbers.




The Serial Number from bottom bracket is V33695. the rear hub stay width is roughly 4.375"


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 13, 2010)

mazdaflyer said:


> The Serial Number from bottom bracket is V33695. the rear hub stay width is roughly 4.375"




Where Phil is talking about is about where the tire passes the rear stays. Sounds like you're measuring at the hub? So what you'd be looking for is that the stays flare out a good bit. Obviously the ss fender fits snugly in there, but a 26" balloon tire is shorter, so the double use frames would use a spacer to mount the fender. Also, I believe Phil has seen a number of Snyder built Elgins from the early 30s back. (and maybe a very few after).


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 17, 2010)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Where Phil is talking about is about where the tire passes the rear stays. Sounds like you're measuring at the hub? So what you'd be looking for is that the stays flare out a good bit. Obviously the ss fender fits snugly in there, but a 26" balloon tire is shorter, so the double use frames would use a spacer to mount the fender. Also, I believe Phil has seen a number of Snyder built Elgins from the early 30s back. (and maybe a very few after).









Here is a shot of the rear stay area...


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 2, 2011)

I've started a hybrid restoration on this bike. Any ideas on a source for the skirt guard cord? 
The existing cord seems to have had a wax coating on the cord and has been patched together in several spots. 

Have painted the frame a maroon red color and have the white darts completed on the fork to mimic the color under the blue. Have a 700c wheel set laced up with a Morrow skip tooth hub and 700c x 40 tires to simulate original 28" ones.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's my 1934 Rollfast, all original with the exception of tires and hand grips. I don't have the serial with me, but someone who knows Rollfast's identified it for me a few months ago.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 8, 2011)

A few more shots.....

Fred


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 8, 2011)

HARPO said:


> A few more shots.....
> 
> Fred



Thanks for the posting. I've seen printed illustrations of this era, but the real deal photos are great to see!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 9, 2011)

My pleasure! When I get a chance to take some photos, I have another Rollfast (girls, again) from around the same time period. That one has a tank, rear rack and headlight. It's missing only its original saddle and tires.

Fred


----------



## sam (Feb 9, 2011)

Any ideas on a source for the skirt guard cord?

New Cord skirt gards show up on "french E-bay" from time to time


----------



## HARPO (Feb 9, 2011)

I have no idea. If you do find a source, please Post for all of us.

Fred


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 9, 2011)

Don't Morrow hubs have a date code?  The original hub may have been re-used when the 27" rims went on.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 19, 2011)

*Work in process...*

Attempting to take the Rollfast back to the original color.  Using a skiptooh Morrow hub laced in 700c rims with 700 x 38 tires to fill out the original 28" fenders. Will attempt to relace the skirt guard with cord found at Joann's fabric store






Trial assembly will need to remove the rear wheel to lace the skirt guard.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jan 19, 2014)

Saddle rebuilt by LBS. SkipTooth winner at 2014 Starbird/Devlin Charity Car Show, Bicycle Division.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 19, 2022)

Nice bike.


mazdaflyer said:


> Serial Number is V33695.



Based on the serial number prefix, the bike might be a 1934-V.


----------

